# دليل أبو ظبى للمكاتب الاستشارية الهندسة... أرجوا التثبيت



## nasr_art (26 أغسطس 2008)

ملف يحتوى على كل البيانات الخاصة بالمكاتب الاستشاريه الهندسية بامارة أ بو ظبى . أخوكم م / نصر محمد .
الملف محمل من موقع غرفة صناعة وتجارة أبو ظبي.


----------



## ابو توبه (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا عم نصر بارك الله فيك وفي كل الشباب في هذا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## سامرغازى (29 أغسطس 2008)

الملف لا يفتح


----------



## ابو توبه (29 أغسطس 2008)

يا عم نصر الملف ما بفتح شكرا


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (31 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر يعتريه طلب*

:75:الف شكر يابش مهندس بجد انا عاجز عن الشكر:75:​ 
بس كان لى طلب لو تكرمت انا ببحث عن مكاتب استشارية فى مصر للعمل فى مجال تصميم التكييف المركزى على الخصوص ​ 
ياريت لوعندك اى معلومات او الاخوة او عندك اى ملف باسماء وعناوين هذه المكاتب ترفع الملف على المنتدى فى نفس الموضوع​ 

:20: وجزاكم الله كل خير:20:​


----------



## al-saadi (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف لا يفتح


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف لايفتح البتة


----------



## فنى التبريد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف لايفتح


----------



## ابراهيم ابوالمحاسن (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مو يشتغل


----------



## مسلم يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2009)

tanks le fichier est bien


----------



## eyadinuae (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررر جدا جدا انا ساكن دبي واعمل بمكتب واريد البحث عن عمل 
اشكرك وتقبل الدعاء مني


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف بيفتح وشغال ميه ميه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماستر للتوريدات (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عايز عناوين مكاتب استشارية القاهرة..........اذا وجد اتمنى الارسال على [email protected] وشكرا اووووووووى على تعب محبتكم..


----------



## م/عفت محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهندس مدني موجود بالامارات وابحث عن عمل مناسب خبره خمس سنوات ومعي ليسين اماراتي971503085009+


----------



## kokohamo2003 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف لا يفتح


----------



## ال هيكل (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا برنس:75:


----------



## طه محمد سيد أحمد (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## nina42 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وكتر الله من امثالك . فعلا استفدت من هذا الملف 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور و جزاكم الله كل خير
لو تتكرم تعيد ارفاق الملف مرة ثانية لمن لم يتمكن من فتح الملف


----------



## nofal (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندسة Excellent (7 مارس 2012)

عندك اخي الكريم مكاتب هندسية في دبي


----------

